# Buddies-Daughters Mount



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Here is a mount I just completed of a youth hunt deer. A buddy of mines daughter shot this deer during the 2009 youth hunt. What do you guys think?


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

Looks pretty good, Chris. What form is that?, it almost has the look of a Tab Hinton


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Brian Jones said:


> Looks pretty good, Chris. What form is that?, it almost has the look of a Tab Hinton


 Yep X 2, not a Hilton though,,, never seen a form like that before,,


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

Not Hilton, Hinton. Dork


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks guys...It's a research form. It actually mounted up pretty good. It lacked the detail in the neck and shoulder that I like to see on early season deer but other than that it worked out pretty good.


----------



## Airboatman (Mar 1, 2010)

Youth hunt, I bet she was happy to get him!!Looks good!!


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Research, oh,,, I tried two of those forms, once.


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Nice lookin mount, Chris.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks Meg!! Can't wait to see one of yours on here!!


----------

